# Chevy perfomance brake kit?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Not happy with your upgrade? I am still considering doing that when I have some of that elusive "free time".


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Gonna be checking into this when I get to do my wheels.


----------



## Champagne Jam (Feb 3, 2016)

Yes, I am happy with my upgrade. I think Chevy stole it and painted the calipers red. Heh. Can't put it on the gen 1 because of bolts? Well I did have to drill to accommodate them.


----------

